# Dickies Pants



## FP123 (Nov 14, 2021)

Anyone know where to get LP5370/LP537 Dickies pants? They are a Dickies B2B item. S&S has them but out of many sizes. Any information will be helpful....


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

They appear to be sold out at the distributor level. Probably on one of those cargo ships stuck in the ocean.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Good luck. Dickies has been in short supply for a year now.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Could be just a discontinued model, because Dickies don't list it on their website.
The WP598 looks like the replacement to me.
Same fabric and cut, but better looking pockets... In my opinion at least.


----------

